
Hot take: resumes are a waste of time (for everybody) - HeyStenson
http://blog.codefights.com/time-kill-resume/
======
bediger4000
I've been looking for a job for 14 months now. I've had exactly one potential
employer that looked at my github repos and personal web site and linkedin
profile rather than take a quick glance at my resume.

Resumes are a waste of time, but you can blame that waste on HR departments.
They're married to resumes, they fetishize resumes. And all because they can
just match keywords rather than apply any judgement. Fuck 'em.

